# NAD: TopHat Vibra-Trem 20



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Just picked up a pre-owned but pristine Vibra-Trem 20. Built in 2003 (long after normal Vibra-Trem production ended), Brian at TopHat says it was made as a special order and is basically Vibra-Trem guts in an early Club Royale cab. Anybody else out there with one of these little gems?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd be shocked if anyone else in Ontario had one. I'm on my 2nd TopHat Emplexador. TopHat build quality is up there with Matchless and BadCat - true point-to-point, with everything mounted directly on the chassis.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations, btw!


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

*black tolex with some gold piping and black on gold name plate?*

Serial # C074 on the tube chart?

I think that was my amp originally.... I bought it direct from Brian in 2003 as he found two Vibra-Trem chassis in the closet when doing some spring cleaning. That cabinet was actually current 2003 styling, but just not the newer deeper cabinet that he came out with around that time... so the cabinet was probably from 2002.

I sold it 2 years ago to a fellow who lived west of Hamilton. I was in Burlington at the time.

I miss that amp.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Pictures please!!


----------



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

filmosound said:


> Serial # C074 on the tube chart?
> 
> I think that was my amp originally.... I bought it direct from Brian in 2003 as he found two Vibra-Trem chassis in the closet when doing some spring cleaning. That cabinet was actually current 2003 styling, but just not the newer deeper cabinet that he came out with around that time... so the cabinet was probably from 2002.
> 
> ...


Nope, filmosound, not that serial #, believe it or not, but _exactly_ as you describe it otherwise. The data sticker inside the cab says it was built on 2/11/03. That tag actually has "Club Royale" printed on it, but scratched out, with "Vibra-Trem" hand written beside it. I tried to post a pic, but for some reason GC says I don't have permission for attachments.


----------



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> I'd be shocked if anyone else in Ontario had one. I'm on my 2nd TopHat Emplexador. TopHat build quality is up there with Matchless and BadCat - true point-to-point, with everything mounted directly on the chassis.


Haven't had the pleasure of hearing an Emplexador in person -- it was listening to a Club Royale downstream of the fingers of a truly good blues player that set me on the TopHat path. And, yes, they are almost as rewarding to look inside as they are to play through. Beautifully crafted. Funds permitting, this won't be my last TopHat!


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

*Serial #670*



hangar rash said:


> Nope, filmosound, not that serial #, believe it or not, but _exactly_ as you describe it otherwise. The data sticker inside the cab says it was built on 2/11/03. That tag actually has "Club Royale" printed on it, but scratched out, with "Vibra-Trem" hand written beside it. I tried to post a pic, but for some reason GC says I don't have permission for attachments.


My mistake!! I just realized when I was looking through my amp pics folder that tube chart pic I was looking at was someone else's Vibra-Trem amp from the Internet years ago with green tolex -- after seeing the other pics with similar filenames.

I found a pic of the tube chart of the amp I had and it had Club Royale scratched out with Vibra-Trem hand written beside it just like you said, and it's serial #670. Date: 2/11/03. "5AR4" is also drawn onto the tube chart, because that sticker must have been from a Club Royale that had a solid state rectifier.


----------

